# Homemade Winter Dog Boots! I made them!



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Friends! (Woof Woof! - that's from Winston and Spencer!)

I'm not sure if this belongs here or in the Sewing forum, but I wanted to share this with you all! Whenever I have success with something that cost me next to nothing, I need to spread the word.

I used to buy winter boots, Muttluks, for the boys every few years when they'd wear out, and as some know, those things are expensive! Over $50 a set, x 2...with taxes...eek. This year I needed new ones, money was more tight than ever, so I decided to make my own. I had to do a few prototypes for fitting, but eventually came up with a great pattern and method, so here it is! Feel free to use it!

There are 3 pieces for each boot, the main boot, the non-slip material for the pad of the foot, and 2 pieces of elastic for the ankle and leg - with velcro at the ends to secure. I experimented with non-slip material, went from felt, to using old rubber kitchen gloves...but finally decided that rug matting would be the best for ice and snow.










I used an old winter coat I'd bought at Goodwill a while back, I really didn't like the colour, but figured the boys wouldn't mind! After cutting out the main boot piece, I marked where the non-slip padding, and two pieces of velcroed elastic would go (following the pattern). Oh, I also basted the pieces together because when cut out, the coat has 3 layers, I didn't want to have to fight with them later on!










Next, I sewed one side of the velcro to the end of each elastic. I saved the other side for later.










I then sewed a hem along the tops of the boot. I used a zig-zag stitch for the rug padding so that it would be very sturdy, and a straight stitch to attach the two pieces of elastic. To save a step, I sewed the other side of the velcro on at the same time as the elastic. 










You just have to remember to sew the remaining piece of velcro on the opposite side of where you sewed the first piece. If they are not on opposite sides of the elastic, they won't match up when you wrap them around the dog's leg! (Lesson learned during a prototype!)










The last step was folding up the piece, right side in. Be careful that the elastic pieces don't get stitched when you sew up the sides. I double stitched to keep the boots sturdy; then turned them inside out.










And there you have it! $9.52 for two sets of warm, skid-proof and water-proof dog winter boots. (I paid $5 for the old coat, and $4.52 for elastic/velcro at the Dollar Store) In total, the final project took about three and a half hours from start to finish. I merged two photos I took, as you can see, the boys don't seem to mind them!










Hope this is helpful!!!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Very nice! In NY our dogs used to get what we called "freezy paws" quite often. I wondered if we'd have that problem here in AK but so far it has only happened once and that was on a damp day which is rare here. I'll bet these would also work for pets who have problems walking on wood floors. Very clever!


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

longshadowfarms said:


> Very nice! In NY our dogs used to get what we called "freezy paws" quite often. I wondered if we'd have that problem here in AK but so far it has only happened once and that was on a damp day which is rare here. I'll bet these would also work for pets who have problems walking on wood floors. Very clever!


Thanks Longshadowfarms!! 
Funny you mention that! I originally made a pair out of cotton-fleece for Winston last October when he dislocated his knee. I only made them for his right paws because that's where he just couldn't get a grip on the flooring. It worked like a charm!


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Too cute...a good idea and looks easy enough...


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Barnyardgal! They are easy, the hardest part is the fitting really. That's why I did prototypes, just to make sure they fit right before cutting up the old coat!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rain - do you mind if I copy this to the sewing forum? I bet others could use this idea.

I'm thinking my Aunt's and Uncle's have doges that don't like this snow, and this might be a good gift.

There may be others such as myself, that would use them as a family gift.

Angie


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Rain - do you mind if I copy this to the sewing forum? I bet others could use this idea.
> 
> I'm thinking my Aunt's and Uncle's have doges that don't like this snow, and this might be a good gift.
> 
> ...


Absolutely Angie!! 

I wasn't sure where to put it, I just know the folks in this forum a little more, so I figured here, but yes, please do share!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Super! This would be a great Christmas gift for dog lovers.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Copied from Pet Forum, with permission for here.
Thanks Rain.
Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I read this all the way through thinking dog boots were a KIND of boot! (for me!!!) They look great. Think you can adapt your pattern to fit my foot?


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are great. I like how long they are, the short Muttluks come off my dog's feet a lot.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

That was one thing I changed when I made the final booties actually, increased the length, my pugs are so close to the ground, I wanted to make sure they could walk in deeper snow, well, deeper is relative, lol...they fuss a lot when the snow is too deep for them!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Those are great!! Wow and you paid $50 a pair for storebought ? You could sell these and make a nice profit!!!
My 3 minpins don't stay out long in the snow. And we have to shovel a place in the snow for them to potty. LOL Good thing we don't get much snow here eh? They run out to the shoveled spot and do their thing QUICKLY run back in and head for the woodstove. LOL


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

jokey said:


> Those are great!! Wow and you paid $50 a pair for storebought ? You could sell these and make a nice profit!!!
> My 3 minpins don't stay out long in the snow. And we have to shovel a place in the snow for them to potty. LOL Good thing we don't get much snow here eh? They run out to the shoveled spot and do their thing QUICKLY run back in and head for the woodstove. LOL


Ha ha! That's funny Jokey! My boys used to do that too, speed-pottying I used to call it! But now because they barely move around during the day (because of their age), they need some walking to, um, get their juices flowing so to speak!  So in their conniving wisdom, they figured maybe a token squirt would get them in sooner...if they don't have the booties on, they just won't go! And yeah, the Muttluks are $50 each set. Eegad.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Good job! :goodjob:

I once made a therapeutic shoe for a goose using the part of a suede skirt with a zipper and duct tape. It worked pretty well, but it was a bit of a challenge fitting that flat foot.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Maggie! Well, you know, duct tape can be used for any purpose, lol...as Red Green would attest!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love those doggie boots. I'm going to make some for my little terrier. She loves to go walking the winter time but I worry about her feet getting too cold. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These are great, you did good!


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Granny!  They really keep the little paws dry and warm! The big problem I used to have was that the snow would get wedged in between their paws and that's what really hurt them, because they'd stop and just lift their paws and look at me begging for help!

Thanks CJ!


----------

